# Are Americans actually so fat?



## suplex3000 (May 2, 2015)

Personally I don't like this stereotype.
Have you ever compare us with other nations? IS it really true?
One idea of mine: *Poorer people have to buy cheaper food. Cheap food tends to be more fattening and unhealthy than more expensive alternatives.*
 In a society in which time and money are king, it's no surprise that fast food is also* king.
May we blame fast food as usual? *
SO, how fat are you?


----------



## Muhammed (May 2, 2015)

11% body fat at my last physical.


----------



## Sonny Clark (May 2, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> Personally I don't like this stereotype.
> Have you ever compare us with other nations? IS it really true?
> One idea of mine: *Poorer people have to buy cheaper food. Cheap food tends to be more fattening and unhealthy than more expensive alternatives.*
> In a society in which time and money are king, it's no surprise that fast food is also* king.
> ...


Damn ........ I promised her that no one would see that picture but me ............... how did you get your hands on it? ............ she's going to swear that I broke my word and passed it around on the internet ........... oh shit .. I just remembered ........... I sold that computer without erasing the hard drive first .............. Willis, did you post that picture on the internet? ................ damn you ... now I'm in deep do-do ............... I'll get even with you Willis, if it's the last thing I do ........... Bunny is going to fry me over that picture ...   ..... man, I thought we were tight bro ... we was friends ........... now look what you've gone and done to me ....... shit man ........... damn bro ................


----------



## Pogo (May 2, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> Personally I don't like this stereotype.
> Have you ever compare us with other nations? IS it really true?
> One idea of mine: *Poorer people have to buy cheaper food. Cheap food tends to be more fattening and unhealthy than more expensive alternatives.*
> In a society in which time and money are king, it's no surprise that fast food is also* king.
> ...




Yeah, we are.  Take a trip to Europe and it strikes you right away.  "Wow, everybody's so skinny --- oh wait..."


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 2, 2015)

Americans are fat, but the French are fatter.


----------



## Porker (May 2, 2015)

Personally, I'm about 60 percent water.


----------



## initforme (May 2, 2015)

Americans are fat.  Our society is morbidly obese and out of shape.  We are not great.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 2, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> Are Americans actually so fat?



Leave your house lately?


----------



## Porker (May 2, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> Personally I don't like this stereotype.
> Have you ever compare us with other nations? IS it really true?
> One idea of mine: *Poorer people have to buy cheaper food. Cheap food tends to be more fattening and unhealthy than more expensive alternatives.*
> In a society in which time and money are king, it's no surprise that fast food is also* king.
> ...


You're looking at 99.9999999999999999999999% body fat...excluding toenails and fingernails.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 2, 2015)

I have a surprisingly high BMI 27 for a marathon runner, but I don't think I'm fat. I would like to be thinner especially when I see the guys running around me that look like pencils with clothes on.


----------



## Agit8r (May 2, 2015)

That would be a big fat yes:


----------



## Dragonlady (May 3, 2015)

It's not just fast food but processed food as well. The more food is processed, the more nutrients are lost.  

People with low incomes eat a lot of high fat foods because they are cheap and take longer to digest, making them feel full, but providing few nutrients.  It is possible to be both obese and malnourished. 

The best food in terms of nutritional value, is raw and fresh. The best meals are made from fresh ingredients, at home but working poor families don't have the time or resources to prepare them. 

Big food spends a lot of money advertising convenience foods. They're cheaper and faster and full of fat, salt and preservatives. This is why Americans are so fat.


----------



## xdangerousxdavex (May 26, 2015)

I'm vegetarian for almost a decade and have no fat and no problems associated with food.



Dragonlady said:


> The best food in terms of nutritional value, is raw and fresh. The best meals are made from fresh ingredients, at home but working poor families don't have the time or resources to prepare them.


What's about meat, fish and poultry? Fresh meat is what our ancestors used to eat long before Christ.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 26, 2015)

Dragonlady said:


> It's not just fast food but processed food as well. The more food is processed, the more nutrients are lost.
> 
> People with low incomes eat a lot of high fat foods because they are cheap and take longer to digest, making them feel full, but providing few nutrients.  It is possible to be both obese and malnourished.
> 
> ...


LOL. You must have the will power of a tape worm. Lots of folks, like myself, are not fat and we see the same ads. 

Also, we used to have to pay to go to the circus and see what is readily available on scooters in supermarkets today. They're too poor to buy quality food but they can load up the cart with candy food and frozen dinners? It's actually cheaper to bypass the packaged foods. 

People are fat because they are lazy and glutenous. A food company would be stupid to not feed their habits.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 26, 2015)

I don't eat fast food.  We eat all organic, and prepared at home.  When we go out to eat, we go to family restaurants that serve real food, prepared in their own kitchens.

But advertising works.  Companies wouldn't spend millions of $$ on television ads for fast food, if they didn't work.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 26, 2015)

Dragonlady said:


> I don't eat fast food.  We eat all organic, and prepared at home.  When we go out to eat, we go to family restaurants that serve real food, prepared in their own kitchens.
> 
> But advertising works.  Companies wouldn't spend millions of $$ on television ads for fast food, if they didn't work.


Of course it works. But you saw the ads and decided no. Everyone has that option. If healthier foods are in more demand you'll see them market that more, and they are. People want the junk food though so there's long lines at the fast food joints. It's where the money is.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 26, 2015)

No, they don't.  If you're running between two of three jobs just to pay the bills, you don't have the time.  Quality food stores are not always available in poor neighbourhoods, and good food is not cheap.  It's shocking how few people can cook these days.

My youngest daughter's friends used to complain there was nothing to eat at our house - no pizza pockets, no pop tarts, no chips, and no pop.  The idea of snacking on fresh grapes, apples, oranges or bananas was just yuck.  They had no idea what leftovers are.  They had never seen a fridge that looked like ours.

Our idea of "fast food" was to make up big batches of stew, chilli, or pasta sauce on the weekend so that when we came home from work tired and hungry, we could get something to eat that was healthy and quick.  But we had a farmers' market a short drive from our house where we could get fresh produce and meat at very reasonable prices, and our habit of making big batches of whatever we were having saved us both time and money.  Not everyone is so fortunate.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 27, 2015)

In the 80s the standards were changed.  Millions of people went to bed at normal weight or underweight and woke up obese because of the changed standards.  

We have imported millions of people who are genetically predisposed to carry extra fat layers.

Poor people are more likely to eat poorly.  Not because they can't afford to eat better, but because this is the way they treat themselves.   They can't afford a vacation to Europe, but they can afford a snickers bar.  They can't afford to put a steak on the table, but a bag of chips is in the budget.   Meals are prepared with "stretchers" pasta, rice, potatoes.  Anything that can take a little bit of meat and vegetables and turn that into a meal for six people.   Consequently, there really aren't a lot of leftovers to provide healthy snacks. 

Being outside is too dangerous in cities.  Children can not run around like they used to.  Playing with other children are enforced by play dates, inside, or at a play area like Gymboree, for those that can afford it.  For the rest, families will provide computer games.  They have to.  It's essential.

The answer to the questions is no, Americans aren't fat.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 27, 2015)

Dragonlady said:


> No, they don't.  If you're running between two of three jobs just to pay the bills, you don't have the time.  Quality food stores are not always available in poor neighbourhoods, and good food is not cheap.  It's shocking how few people can cook these days.
> 
> My youngest daughter's friends used to complain there was nothing to eat at our house - no pizza pockets, no pop tarts, no chips, and no pop.  The idea of snacking on fresh grapes, apples, oranges or bananas was just yuck.  They had no idea what leftovers are.  They had never seen a fridge that looked like ours.
> 
> Our idea of "fast food" was to make up big batches of stew, chilli, or pasta sauce on the weekend so that when we came home from work tired and hungry, we could get something to eat that was healthy and quick.  But we had a farmers' market a short drive from our house where we could get fresh produce and meat at very reasonable prices, and our habit of making big batches of whatever we were having saved us both time and money.  Not everyone is so fortunate.


It's not a conspiracy. If people in poor neighborhoods bought whole foods someone would be selling whole foods. You're stuck in a victim mentality, exactly like those poor folks. 

Quality foods can be had for about the same or less than what people spend on garbage. If you don't know that you don't know what you're talking about. Eating out is expensive, if you do it everyday that's a LOT of money. 

Brown rice and beans are CHEAP! And very wholesome. Buy spinach in bulk and a few veggies and you can eat all week for less than 3 fast food meals. PLUS the medical and pharmacy expenses down the road will save a fortune. You're giving out bad information and it's that, more than ads that enable poor eating habits.


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> It's not a conspiracy. If people in poor neighborhoods bought whole foods someone would be selling whole foods.



You have no clue how the food bidness works do you?


----------



## Iceweasel (May 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > It's not a conspiracy. If people in poor neighborhoods bought whole foods someone would be selling whole foods.
> ...


I am completely aware of how perpetual victims blame their environment for their shortcomings. But you have no clue on how capitalism works.


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Uh --- yeah actually I do.  Just did a shopping trip to Whole Foods and Trader Joe's.  Not here -- out in Asheville.  That's where the stores are.  They're not about to put them out here in the sticks; I have to go fifty miles to get to 'em.

So you have it exactly backward --- if someone sold whole foods, people in that neighborhood would be buying them -- _there_.  Instead of driving fifty miles.  Because you can't buy anything at a store that ...... isn't there.

DUH.


----------



## Publius1787 (May 27, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> Personally I don't like this stereotype.
> Have you ever compare us with other nations? IS it really true?
> One idea of mine: *Poorer people have to buy cheaper food. Cheap food tends to be more fattening and unhealthy than more expensive alternatives.*
> In a society in which time and money are king, it's no surprise that fast food is also* king.
> ...



The United States of America: A country so awesome that liberals forgo complaining about feeding the poor for complaining about the quality of the food they choose to buy with their EBT card.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Duh is right if you think those are the only sources of healthy foods. I gave two examples, brown rice/beans and spinach. That's a healthy meal every market has. 

You're the one that's backwards.


----------



## ChrisL (May 28, 2015)

Yes, look around.  Americans are HUGE!    And my state isn't even close to being the "fattest" state.  In fact, my state is amongst the lowest with only around 22% obesity.  I cannot imagine all the fatties in other states, like Mississippi.  

I think the numbers are underestimated too.  If you just look around, you will notice that most people are at least somewhat overweight (especially true with children and teens).  Even the young ones who aren't yet fat, you can tell they are going to be!  I think it is a combination of fast food and technology (leading to a lack of any meaningful exercise).  

Fattest State in America 2014 How Obese is Your State Trending News TravelersToday


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Yes, look around.  Americans are HUGE!    And my state isn't even close to being the "fattest" state.  In fact, my state is amongst the lowest with only around 22% obesity.  I cannot imagine all the fatties in other states, like Mississippi.
> 
> I think the numbers are underestimated too.  If you just look around, you will notice that most people are at least somewhat overweight (especially true with children and teens).  Even the young ones who aren't yet fat, you can tell they are going to be!  I think it is a combination of fast food and technology (leading to a lack of any meaningful exercise).
> 
> Fattest State in America 2014 How Obese is Your State Trending News TravelersToday



Some degree technology/lack of activity, but not significantly so.  Most of this trend has been caused by the insidious creep of more and more sugars, fats and salt into the standard food chain, and how it's marketed, along with the "supersize" appeal to thrift, feeding yet more addictive ingredients into the public maw.  Put bluntly, obesity is profitable, and the marketplace in and of itself has no ethics.


----------



## LindaVance826 (May 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I don't like this stereotype.
> ...





Sonny Clark said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I don't like this stereotype.
> ...



Shame all over you Sonny.....and I thought you were such a gentleman!    BTW, who is Bunny?


----------



## Sonny Clark (May 28, 2015)

LindaVance826 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > suplex3000 said:
> ...


No shame. Bunny be my honey, if you know what I mean.


----------



## LindaVance826 (May 28, 2015)

If you haven't watched "Supersize Me" you should.  One (out of many) thought he has about fast food, is that it is addictive.  He would eat all the food he ordered and within a couple of hours he was hungry.  Around my neck of the woods, there is over weight, and morbidly obese, and "are you shittin' me?"  I see women who are literally 6' wide across the ass.  Their breasts are the size of basketballs.  I don't know how their bones keep from breaking.  They can barely walk, and head straight for the electric scooters in the stores.  Their next step will be laying on a mattress, covered in a sheet because there aren't clothes available for someone who weighs 800 pounds.  All these people do is eat.  I focused on women, but there are men who are just as huge.  Much of their fat is on their gut.


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 28, 2015)

I'm 6 foot, 185 lbs but I've been as fat as 234. When you stop eating sugar and deep fried anything, the weight comes off pretty easy. The shocking part is how ADDICTIVE certain foods can be! I went through a weeks worth of headaches detoxing from all that garbage.

When I was in school there were maybe one or two fat kids. Now it seems AT LEAST 50% of the kids are obese and many are just plain chunky.


----------



## ChrisL (May 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, look around.  Americans are HUGE!    And my state isn't even close to being the "fattest" state.  In fact, my state is amongst the lowest with only around 22% obesity.  I cannot imagine all the fatties in other states, like Mississippi.
> ...



I've always eaten candy and junk food (cookies, cake, that kind of stuff), and I've never had a weight problem.  I also played outside a lot as a kid and didn't have fast food every day.  Fast food was a treat (at least when I was a kid - I don't really like fast food much anymore) and not something my family ate very often.


----------



## prison/con.net (May 28, 2015)

all you have to do is look AROUND (and know that 6ft tall men SHOULD only weigh (at most, with LOTS of muscle)  180 lbs, not 240 lbs! sheesh.


----------



## Stephanie (May 28, 2015)

It's nobodies business if they are. Especially not this stinking governments


----------



## Iceweasel (May 28, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> I'm 6 foot, 185 lbs but I've been as fat as 234. When you stop eating sugar and deep fried anything, the weight comes off pretty easy. The shocking part is how ADDICTIVE certain foods can be! I went through a weeks worth of headaches detoxing from all that garbage.
> 
> When I was in school there were maybe one or two fat kids. Now it seems AT LEAST 50% of the kids are obese and many are just plain chunky.


Alcohol is addictive too, yet most people don't become alkies. If the alkie wants to blame the booze so be it. Life is about choices. I've eaten little fast food over the decades and always regretted it when I did. I felt like crap. 

I doubt they put in an additional addictive substance to get you to eat more, the fats, sugars and salt are what do it. Made for taste, not nutrition. But many (most?) Americans eat for sport, not fuel.


----------



## Muhammed (May 28, 2015)

Dragonlady said:


> It's not just fast food but processed food as well. The more food is processed, the more nutrients are lost.
> 
> People with low incomes eat a lot of high fat foods because they are cheap and take longer to digest, making them feel full, but providing few nutrients.  It is possible to be both obese and malnourished.
> 
> ...


Hey, girl????


Are you aware of the FACT that many men burn more than 500 calories/hour when they are finishing concrete??


----------



## Muhammed (May 28, 2015)

How many calories does that booddy girl, Michelle  Obabba consume to grow such a huge fat ass?


----------



## ChrisL (May 28, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 6 foot, 185 lbs but I've been as fat as 234. When you stop eating sugar and deep fried anything, the weight comes off pretty easy. The shocking part is how ADDICTIVE certain foods can be! I went through a weeks worth of headaches detoxing from all that garbage.
> ...



I agree.  It is the individual who is at fault if he or she is overweight/obese.  I see some people and I have to wonder how on earth people can let themselves get so big . . .


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...



Simply continuing with a diet that always used to work is all it takes.

I'm about the same as MadScientist's dimensions and the same thing happened to me.  I took off 65 pounds out of necessity, and I did it by cutting out wheat.  

I hadn't changed -- wheat had.  Hard to keep up with that when they don't tell you they're doing it.


----------



## Muhammed (May 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I don't usually eat fast food, it's just not my style. But when I do... I am the most interesting man in the world.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...


You would think at some point they would notice only Cabelas tent section has any possible apparel offerings.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> I'm about the same as MadScientist's dimensions and the same thing happened to me.  I took off 65 pounds out of necessity, and I did it by cutting out wheat.
> 
> I hadn't changed -- wheat had.  Hard to keep up with that when they don't tell you they're doing it.


I eat lots of wheat and have never been overweight by more than 5 lbs. Cutting out carbs is a big one to lose the pounds.


----------



## ChrisL (May 28, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm about the same as MadScientist's dimensions and the same thing happened to me.  I took off 65 pounds out of necessity, and I did it by cutting out wheat.
> ...



And soda.  A lot of people don't realize just how fattening soda is.


----------



## ChrisL (May 28, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm about the same as MadScientist's dimensions and the same thing happened to me.  I took off 65 pounds out of necessity, and I did it by cutting out wheat.
> ...



You don't really have to cut anything out completely.  Most things are fine in moderation, if you have the willpower.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (May 29, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> Personally I don't like this stereotype.
> Have you ever compare us with other nations? IS it really true?
> One idea of mine: *Poorer people have to buy cheaper food. Cheap food tends to be more fattening and unhealthy than more expensive alternatives.*
> In a society in which time and money are king, it's no surprise that fast food is also* king.
> ...



Examining old b&w photos from turn of the (previous) century's "fat man/lady" from circuses and sideshows says it all. 






"...Barnum’s fat man was 275 and theirs just breaks 280." -Real weights of some period "fat men." 280's about the average NASCAR fan now. 






Meanwhile, this is now the 'world's fattest woman'






Weighs about as much as 4 circus sideshow 'fat ladies.'


----------



## Roadrunner (May 29, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> It's nobodies business if they are. Especially not this stinking governments


It is the government's business when the government has to take care of their sorry fat asses.


----------



## Moonglow (May 29, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> Personally I don't like this stereotype.
> Have you ever compare us with other nations? IS it really true?
> One idea of mine: *Poorer people have to buy cheaper food. Cheap food tends to be more fattening and unhealthy than more expensive alternatives.*
> In a society in which time and money are king, it's no surprise that fast food is also* king.
> ...


Not fat enough to be that desperate...


----------



## prison/con.net (May 29, 2015)

go to any 3rd world nation and COUNT how many people are fat.  The Microwave and the refrigerator  are the main culprits, but sweeteners, especially corn syrup and the fake sweeteners, wheat gluten and fat, salt, MSG in EVERYTHING are big issues, too.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 29, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Weighs about as much as 4 circus sideshow 'fat ladies.'


The thing we never hear about are the enablers. Someone is feeding her, she can't get off her bed.


----------



## ChrisL (May 29, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I don't like this stereotype.
> ...



Is the world's fattest woman an American woman?  Those people look Latino to me.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (May 29, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Weighs about as much as 4 circus sideshow 'fat ladies.'
> ...



While it's true it's easier to get fat than it is to get thin, it's also true there now as obesity problem in concentration camps. If you don't eat so much, you lose weight. Once you've lost the weight though, the trick is not putting it right backm on and then some by changing your eating habits and/or psychological propensity for eating as pleasure.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (May 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > suplex3000 said:
> ...



Marco Rubio isn't an American?


----------



## ChrisL (May 29, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Weighs about as much as 4 circus sideshow 'fat ladies.'
> ...



But it's still ultimately her decision what she puts into her body.  I don't really hold anyone else responsible.  She must have realized at some point that she was getting to a very unhealthy condition but still kept going with it.  I guess some people just don't care at all about their appearance or health.


----------



## ChrisL (May 29, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Answer the question.  Is that woman an American citizen?


----------



## Iceweasel (May 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


Yes, it's her fault. But you don't get that big on your own. No way I would participate in that.

Good point with the sodas too. It's garbage but it's amazing how many people guzzle the stuff. I am always amazed at the grocery isle filled with sodas. The whole isle! I never buy anything from that isle but obviously somebody does.


----------



## ChrisL (May 29, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Well, I had a friend with a big fat momma when I was a kid, and I believe she got to be that way all by herself with no help from anyone else.  Those people are going to fight and argue for the food they want, also they will sneak food.  I think when a person is THAT large, it is more than just a weight problem but some kind of psychological issue.  There is just no other explanation as to why people would allow themselves to go like that.  I mean, that woman in the picture above is barely recognizable as a human being.  She looks more like Jabba the Hutt.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 29, 2015)

There's a gal down the street that's probably pushing 550lbs. She's had her handicap ramp beefed up recently but I think any bigger she's gonna need help eating. The thing is, we all pay for this. No way can they work, they get disability, food stamps, Medicaid, etc. 

In America, you can eat until you're disabled and then get everyone else to pay your way.


----------



## Darkwind (May 29, 2015)

Dragonlady said:


> It's not just fast food but processed food as well. The more food is processed, the more nutrients are lost.
> 
> People with low incomes eat a lot of high fat foods because they are cheap and take longer to digest, making them feel full, but providing few nutrients.  It is possible to be both obese and malnourished.
> 
> ...


An outright lie....If it matters to you, you have the time.....

I get tired of the BS excuses for people who do not care for themselves.

It is NO ONES FAULT but your own.  Ever.


----------



## Muhammed (May 29, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I don't like this stereotype.
> ...


I would bone her even if she's a little chunky. Just her sense of humor would probably get my dick hard.


----------



## Stephanie (May 29, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > It's nobodies business if they are. Especially not this stinking governments
> ...



so that's it. We have all now become the SUBJECTS of this government.

wonderful


----------



## Moonglow (May 29, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > suplex3000 said:
> ...


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 13, 2015)

Yes, Americans are fat.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 13, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > suplex3000 said:
> ...


----------



## Donald Polish (Jul 17, 2015)

*Healthy food is more expensive than unhealthy food.*
Also for me it's the price I think about, why should I go somewhere and buy a small amount of food when I can spend the same amount somewhere else for more food....
And I hate to waste my food...


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 17, 2015)

Donald Polish said:


> *Healthy food is more expensive than unhealthy food.*
> Also for me it's the price I think about, why should I go somewhere and buy a small amount of food when I can spend the same amount somewhere else for more food....
> And I hate to waste my food...



Well, people can always buy frozen fruits and veggies.  They are nutritious and cheaper than fresh fruits and veggies.  I buy frozen a lot of times if only because they last a lot longer.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 18, 2015)

Donald Polish said:


> *Healthy food is more expensive than unhealthy food.*
> Also for me it's the price I think about, why should I go somewhere and buy a small amount of food when I can spend the same amount somewhere else for more food....
> And I hate to waste my food...



It never ceases to amaze me that people don't care about the quality and flavour of the food they eat. Whatever is cheapest is a poor way to maintain a healthy body. 

I was raised on garden fresh, home cooked meals. My parents planted and tended a large garden in our back yard. My mother canned and preserved all of our jams, and fruit, pickles and relishes from the food they grew.  

We were all a lot healthier before prepared foods and fast food because everyone's diet of choice.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 18, 2015)

Those who don't eat healthy will find disease in approach not so stealthy.


----------



## quorthon (Jul 27, 2015)

Citizenship of one or another country doesn't affect  Fat are those Americans who like fast carbs and don't think about how their ration affects their bodies.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 27, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I don't like this stereotype.
> ...


sonny bottom line....did she swallow?....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 27, 2015)

Porker said:


> Personally, I'm about 60 percent water.


you are also a porker....


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jul 27, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > suplex3000 said:
> ...


YES   !!!!!!!  .... definitely.


----------



## LindaVance826 (Jul 27, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...





Sonny Clark said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


Where are  your manners?  You don't come right out and ask that question, particularly if you are looking at that person when you ask!


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jul 27, 2015)

LindaVance826 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


He was just curious. It was an innocent question. All in fun dear, all in fun .....


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2015)

LindaVance826 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



It's disgusting, that's for sure.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jul 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> LindaVance826 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


What is ???


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > LindaVance826 said:
> ...



What do you mean "what is?"  I think it's pretty obvious.  Follow the conversation.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jul 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Well, excuse me


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



You people should excuse yourselves.  This isn't the flamer zone.  It's the healthcare section.  Isn't there enough of this kind of talk for you people elsewhere?


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 27, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> Personally I don't like this stereotype.
> Have you ever compare us with other nations? IS it really true?
> One idea of mine: *Poorer people have to buy cheaper food. Cheap food tends to be more fattening and unhealthy than more expensive alternatives.*
> In a society in which time and money are king, it's no surprise that fast food is also* king.
> ...


 
So...people are fat because they're starving.

Nope.

We're fat because we're bloating our non-working class with more foodstamps than they need.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2015)

It's simple really.  People are fat because they eat too much and don't exercise enough.  Mystery solved.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jul 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


OK. point taken. Sorry.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Sorry.  I'm just a little bitchy today.    It's not your fault.  You didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jul 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


No problem. It's fine.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Still, it would be nice to have conversations that don't involve sex, penises and swallowing and such things sometimes.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jul 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You're correct. I agree.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 27, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


----------



## Toro (Jul 27, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> I'm 6 foot, 185 lbs but I've been as fat as 234. When you stop eating sugar and deep fried anything, the weight comes off pretty easy. The shocking part is how ADDICTIVE certain foods can be! I went through a weeks worth of headaches detoxing from all that garbage.
> 
> When I was in school there were maybe one or two fat kids. Now it seems AT LEAST 50% of the kids are obese and many are just plain chunky.



I'm 6 foot and 168 pounds.  (I gained 2 pounds this weekend after company came over.   )  I was at 199 on New Year's.  I've lost weight by slashing my bad carbs by 80%-90%, stopping snacking during the middle of the day, reducing my portions a bit, and doubling my exercise. 

Bad carbs are bad.  They are killers.  I <3 potato chips and french fries, but I rarely eat them any more.


----------



## Toro (Jul 27, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



I'm a big fan of capitalism, but it certainly has its faults.

Go into a Denny's, an IHOP, or any chain for that matter.  Open the menus, and you're likely to see selections that jump out to you from the page.  That's because big restaurant companies spend - literally - billions of dollars on marketing and understanding how you as a human being react unconciously to food.  They market to you to create a physiological reaction to want a meal based on taste.  Humans have deep, unconscious, physiological reactions companies spend a lot of money to compel you to buy, even if they kill you in the long wrong.


----------



## Porker (Jul 27, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> Porker said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I'm about 60 percent water.
> ...


Which was a popular alternate nickname for the Arkansas Razorbacks in newspapers all over the Southwest Conference during the heyday of that conference in the 1940s, 50s and 60s. Thanks for bringing that up.


----------



## Spinster (Jul 27, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > Are Americans actually so fat?
> ...



Ever notice what waddles into places like Costco, Walmart, or fast food restaurants? It's not cheaper food that puts weight on people, it's OVER consumption of food and drinks. The old adage, "a moment on the lips, forever on the hips" is very valid. Calories taken in versus energy expenditure is not a difficult equation.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jul 28, 2015)

Toro said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Interesting theory. I live in the same world and watch what I eat and have never been fat. Blaming capitalism is sheer stupidity. I guess sexy ads drive you to hookers.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 28, 2015)

Porker said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Porker said:
> ...


anytime fella.....


----------



## Toro (Jul 28, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



It's not a theory. It's called neuromarketing. 

That you are not susceptible to it does not mean it does not apply to the population at large.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jul 28, 2015)

Toro said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


I am not a super being, hard to believe, I know. Your theory rests on the belief that people have no will power through no fault of their own. You eat junk food because you want to, not because you've been tricked into it year after year.


----------



## Toro (Jul 28, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



No, it's not a theory, nor is it a premise for anything.  Stimuli is used to evoke a biological response by triggering responses in the brain.  It's not a trick. It's neurological science.

That doesn't absolve people of responsibility for using the product.  But it does recognize that those who have an economic interest in putting out a product that will eventually kill you have at least some responsibility for doing so.  It's not an either/or situation.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jul 28, 2015)

Toro said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


...and waving a red flag in front of you causes you to charge. We get it. The companies have a responsibility to their shareholders, not your waist line. That's up to you.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 28, 2015)

How many people understand nutrition?  Schools aren't teaching it. I know a lot of low income families who eat nothing but processed foods because they're cheaper. I know a lot of middle income families who eat fast foods because they're busy and it's easier than cooking when you have three kids with different activities. 

There is an assumption that companies wouldn't sell it if it's bad for you and that if you buy it at a grocery store it's healthy.


----------



## Toro (Jul 28, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> ...and waving a red flag in front of you causes you to charge. We get it. The companies have a responsibility to their shareholders, not your waist line. That's up to you.



And they should continue to do so.  But because those narrow interest are contributing to an obesity epidemic, laws can be passed which help consumers make better choices and are beneficial to society as a whole.


----------

